# Cover or tarp for Vbox



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am looking for ideas or pics of how some of you cover or tarp your 2 yard Vbox spreaders. Exactly how do you keep them tied down or does someone use a system like a dump trailer with the rollup design from the front? I know I can have covers made from an awning place but not real sure what would be the simplest solution as far as loading, covering, repeat. I don't want it cumbersome or flapping in the wind down the highway.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Our Boss spreaders have form fitted tarps and bungees that fit into molded spots in the box. Short of hinged doors like DD poly spreaders have I don't think there's anything nicer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What kind of spreader do you have? Most come with tarps or hard door tops included. Mine came with a tarp and I never use it. A pain in the ass and a waste of time. I heap the salt way over the sides, which I couldn't do if I tarped it.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I havd two 8 ft Snoway electric Vboxes. One has sideboards added. I am trying to avoid those problems of when it snows while plowing and turns cold before you can salt the jobs. Then it is tough to spread the half frozen load.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Italiano67 said:


> I havd two 8 ft Snoway electric Vboxes. One has sideboards added. I am trying to avoid those problems of when it snows while plowing and turns cold before you can salt the jobs. Then it is tough to spread the half frozen load.


My spreaders come and go and don't plow snow. Some guys use old conveyor belts or similar rubber. As stated above you will not be able to heap the box. Other than that you would have to go with john Deere greens thread for no blowing and hassles when in transit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Some guys fit a piece of plywood, Strap it down and your good to go.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I should add, we rarely tarp any spreaders. Trucks are always in the shop unless they're plowing, and we pile them full like harleyjeff anyway. We pre load spreaders as trucks leave and haven't had any issues unless it sits for 12+ hours and is snowed on while running routes more than once before salting.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You could always have a custom tarp made with tie downs. I know of a couple guys did that. Worked out well for them.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I only load just enough for spot salting during events. I see guys driving around with all that weight for hours why beat a truck anymore! I load when we are done. So no real reason to cover it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I always used a 8x6 heavy grade tarp. Screwed it to the side boards on the drivers side, then ran a trim piece to keep the wind from catching it. Took (2) 2x4's, sandwiched the other side of the tarp leaving the bungee holes accessible to hook to side of spreader.

If you have ever seen a roll tarp that is on a hopper bottom grain truck or grain cart this whole thing will make all the sense in the world.


----------



## Z-MAN (Oct 22, 2006)

I have v-boxes with 2x6 side boards. I took 1x3 firing strips and sandwiched rubber roofing in between with 1/4 inch carriage bolts, screwed passenger side to the 2x6 and the driver side has 2 small eye bolts with bungies attatched. Just unhook the bungie cords and tarp over to one side. If it's heaped the bungies will still stretch to keep from flapping


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

These are the covers I have now on my two Vboxes. They are bolted on so they can be switched to a new one if needed in the future. I like the way they turned out and beat messing with tarps.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Those are really nice. How much did they set you back?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Beautiful job. Those look great.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am getting the second one finished up now and haven't got the bill yet. The shop is usually fair so whatever it is its worth it too me.


----------

